# Warhammer: Total War



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck i'm moist


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

welp, now I want it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I need a little lie down now.........


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Fuck! Me! Sideways!

I need a new rig stat!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Just gone and dribbled all over the keyboard!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> Just gone and dribbled all over the keyboard!


You say dribble, but I think we all know..........


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well slap my face and call me Berty


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

can't wait! Big fan of the total war games


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm going to need a new gpu!


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

This looks bloody unreal, was waiting all day for this to come out. As a massive fan of the warhammer mod for medieval 2 this just takes that and multiplies it my a million. One question though, this is obviously a staged battle, but do you think it'll be an option to play in historical battles when it comes out?


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

The Irish Commissar said:


> This looks bloody unreal, was waiting all day for this to come out. As a massive fan of the warhammer mod for medieval 2 this just takes that and multiplies it my a million. One question though, this is obviously a staged battle, but do you think it'll be an option to play in historical battles when it comes out?


CA said that the Battle for Black Fire Pass was Karl Franz' last 'Quest Battle' to wield the hammer of Sigmar. So it should be playable in some form, I just don't know if it will be in a historical battle style, say, after you've beaten it the first time.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Well slap my face and call me Berty


Be quiet, Berty! unish:



:laugh:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Gimme Gimme Gimme


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Well there's 35 quid gone already


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

jizz....:shok:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

To paraphrase the Lonely Island, "When Karl Franz kicks orc butt from the back of of Deathclaw, I jizz in my pants. Jizz jizz jizz in my pants."


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This looks fucking awesome. But from his opening monologue, does it not make everyone miss what is now the fantasy of old even more? Fuck me the Empire, Khemri, Sylvania etc were fucking awesome. All fucking gone now.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Fucking awesome!



Angel of Blood said:


> This looks fucking awesome. But from his opening monologue, does it not make everyone miss what is now the fantasy of old even more? Fuck me the Empire, Khemri, Sylvania etc were fucking awesome. All fucking gone now.


I do miss what has gone, but that doesn't mean the new Fantasy can't be just as good. It hasn't even been out for a month, we have to give it time for the lore to develop. Even Warhammer Fantasy had to start somewhere and grow before it became awesome, and I believe that Age of Sigmar will do the same.


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> This looks fucking awesome. But from his opening monologue, does it not make everyone miss what is now the fantasy of old even more? Fuck me the Empire, Khemri, Sylvania etc were fucking awesome. All fucking gone now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Fucking awesome!
> 
> 
> I do miss what has gone, but that doesn't mean the new Fantasy can't be just as good. It hasn't even been out for a month, we have to give it time for the lore to develop. Even Warhammer Fantasy had to start somewhere and grow before it became awesome, and I believe that Age of Sigmar will do the same.
> ...


From a player, the "game" is horseshit. Glade Riders are stupid broken. Move 14+D6 and shoot 20 with 2 wounds. It needs some serious work, and truthfully, I'm that fucked off by it that I'm not willing to help it along more than point out where it's shit. (Mainly because short of "ooh, free rules", I've yet to find good bits).

The Lore sounds like absolute crap from what you've written so far. I've downloaded the Assault on Mandrake Bastion and the other Sigmarine book produced so far, but I'm not expecting much. Maybe that's my fault, but they've thrown away 25 years of developed fluff for some shite about a god finds dragon, and hits stuff until it makes sense.

I mean, I'm seriously putting the image of John C Reilly and Will Ferrell walking into GW office on the lookout for a new job in a remake of Step Brothers 2 before being hired to work on Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> From a player, the "game" is horseshit. Glade Riders are stupid broken. Move 14+D6 and shoot 20 with 2 wounds. It needs some serious work, and truthfully, I'm that fucked off by it that I'm not willing to help it along more than point out where it's shit. (Mainly because short of "ooh, free rules", I've yet to find good bits).


Oh dear, one unit doesn't work a week into the game from it's release. Give it time Vaz. Oh and I have played the game as well and found it well put together. Is it perfect? No. But again, it has existed in playable form for a week or so, so I have no expectations that it would be perfect. Warhammer Fantasy wasn't perfect and 40k isn't perfect, no game is.



Vaz said:


> The Lore sounds like absolute crap from what you've written so far. I've downloaded the Assault on Mandrake Bastion and the other Sigmarine book produced so far, but I'm not expecting much. Maybe that's my fault, but they've thrown away 25 years of developed fluff for some shite about a god finds dragon, and hits stuff until it makes sense.


Well that's your opinion. And they haven't thrown it away, Warhammer Fantasy is still there. If anything now it's preserved so that nobody will alter it anymore. And like the game, the lore has existed for a week. Was Warhammer Fantasy undiluted awesome in it's very first week of existence?? I doubt it. You have to give it time to grow, for the characters to establish themselves and for the world building to encompass more than just the beginning and bare bones of the Stormcast Eternals.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It has existed in a playable form a lot longer than that, you'd like to think, considering the design process existed in a more concise and accurate fashion than throwing things at a dart board and seeing if it sounded right. The fact that a unit as obvious as fast moving long ranged skirmishers playing to their favoured tactic are able to do that to any other unit (bearing in mind that the fastest movement is 16" shy of that IIRC); and then fire off a ton of arrows, which balance the ability to wound creatures Dragons on a 4+; using Imrik with his massive 14 wounds and a 4+ Save... eh, I'm not even really trying here to break the game. I'm literally using units straight out of the box.

The Fluff has already been altered. Several times over, retconned and ignored as and when necessary. The Storm of Chaos famously, but even the weird bubble timewarp thing that came with the Tamurkhan storyline was self contained. I thought that finally, the GW hobby might have taken the effort to make some permanent changes with the Forgeworld being a little bit out of the way. Bring Tamurkhan into the start of the SoC, but in the end they just said and it was all a dream".

But look at the characters and fluff created and thrown away. We've had Feytor the Tainted for the Storm of Chaos, a Nurgle Chaos Lord on Daemonic Steed, followed by several Nurgle Daemons like Ku'Gath, or Epidemius, and then we get a new Nurgle Plastic Lord, followed by not-a-greater-daemon-Greater-Daemon-like character, with characters who are just born to die literally weeks later after their creation. 

Throwing it away is exactly what they've done by treading it into the dirt, and smothering it. They have attempted to build a world with one fell swoop. Explain too much, and just leave nothing, with World of Warcraft sounding names. Maybe that has something that comes from me having grown up with Fantasy and names like Malekith don't sound as bad as "Malerion", while things like "Aelf" and "Orruk" are fucking poor attempts at calling a rabbit a smeerp (caution, TVTropes link).

This comes across as a way of marketing something which can be IP protected; but to protect the IP suggests that the IP needs protecting from people.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Well slap my face and call me Berty


 Berty.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Vaz said:


> smeerp (caution, TVTropes link).


Sigh.......there goes the rest of my day. Fuck you. 


I'm still with you and others on Age of Sigmar. There's advancing the storyline and then there's wiping it out entirely and starting virtually from scratch.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Sigh.......there goes the rest of my day. Fuck you.
> 
> 
> I'm still with you and others on Age of Sigmar. There's advancing the storyline and then there's wiping it out entirely and starting virtually from scratch.


Had to happen, people need to get over it and move on, its not our storyline or product, we dont get a say, we have to either accept it or walk away, GWs prime motivation has been and will always be, making money, GWs business model is to pull in new players and sell them a load of stuff in the short term, Fantasy wasnt new player friendly and was sliding quickly, GW have been rehashing warhammer fantasy for 30 plus years, just look at some units, they have like 5 versions, but essentially they are the same unit they were from years ago, albeit in plastic with mutliple options in the box, but the whole system was going nowhere,it was limping along and not justifying the shelf space in stores and was not pulling in people(and lets not forget,legal promblems and losing market share to indie sculptors producing counts as minis for the system), AOS has, like it or not sparked people who were not playing fantasy and were not likely to play fantasy to start, either because the rules and warscrolls are free or because the game is no longer the 400 plus page beardy tome requiring 200 mini plus to start.

but this is totally off topic, warhammer total war looks great and if this is warhammer fantasy as we knew its last hoorah what better way to go out!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Nailed, by @bitsandits

If they get this right, it will be a tremendous cheerio to a fabulous fantasy world.

We all know that we can continue to play WFB as many play games like Necromunda, BloodBowl or Battlefleet Gothic. It'll be there, but not in store.

I won't buy anything for AoS, it just leaves me cold from what I've seen. But, by fuck, I'll buy this with bells on...

CtS


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

My thoughts after watching the trailer:

WQgJxfKuK6E finally figured out how to embed videos to this site :victory:


Anyway I'm not even being sarcastic my brain went full stop after the steam tank showed up. 

Panzer vor!


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEOwbKhEwik

The Luminark of Hysh
Looks pretty cool and the animation looks well, but important note, there's apparently a video coming out today showing the walk through of battle of black fire pass. Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Quite correct you are as well. The game play trailer is up. I like how it looks a lot but you can tell it still has some way to go (since this is Pre-Alpha footage i'll let it off).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKPw86ivR7A

It's also nice seeing the huge array of units on both sides. Plus seeing trolls vomit on people is a bonus!

Apparently embedding is not working on my work computer...


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks pretty good in my opinion. Still needs a couple of bugs worked out but all and all looks well. I love how the aerial fighting looks and when the giant spider crashed into the halberdiers it completely wrecked them. I only hope they add more animations for the big monsters as it looked like they just kept the same ones over and over, but I do realise it early alpha footage so here's to hoping that it'll only get better.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm loving the interpretation of some of the stuff without the models. Loving the Aerial Combat most of all. Modding in some Knights of the White Wolf on Gigantic Wolves ASAP though.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Vaz said:


> I'm loving the interpretation of some of the stuff without the models. Loving the Aerial Combat most of all. Modding in some Knights of the White Wolf on Gigantic Wolves ASAP though.


What models would you base them on, the demigryph models?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The wolves probably.  Scaling is easier than remodeling and provided that the rider is a seperate entity (it usually is in TW games), it's a simple enough matter of attaching a Mounted 2Handed Weapon wielding human (Mounted Warrior Priest?) as a rider as the core animation for the rider.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

For pre-Alpha footage, its sizing up to be pretty amazing.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Vaz said:


> The wolves probably.  Scaling is easier than remodeling and provided that the rider is a seperate entity (it usually is in TW games), it's a simple enough matter of attaching a Mounted 2Handed Weapon wielding human (Mounted Warrior Priest?) as a rider as the core animation for the rider.


Wow mounted warrior priests, they're already hard enough to kill normally never mind on when they're mounted on the back of wolves.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good to me. I don't really play PC games anymore but if this will run at all on my laptop I'll be on it. Absence of High Elves at launch is a shame but it makes sense based on what I've read about the Campaign.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Being able to take control of the Goblin Doom gliders looks fantastic fun. 

That scenery is amazing. As he said, something that's never been available in other Total Wars. On the same not, the army variation. Total War games always felt lacking in that department before. Mostly the same units, few unique ones here and there, buildings mostly all the same. But here, each army is completely unique. It's amazing.

The monsters and their animations are fantastic as well. That this is all pre-alpha is very impressive and leave me really positive. Spells look interesting too.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> Absence of High Elves at launch is a shame but it makes sense based on what I've read about the Campaign.


And then there is also that fact that there will be two stand alone expansions after this. There is no way that the High Elves won't be included in one of them.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKPw86ivR7A


My thoughts as I watch this video;

-The Empire looks fantastic. The state troopers, the Carroburg Greatswords, Karl Franz and Deathclaw especially.

-The Orks look... HOLY SH*T HOW MANY OF THOSE THINGS ARE THERE!? This felt like a real depiction of a Green Tide.

-Goblin death flyers look hilariously fun.

-The Empire's guns were freaking awesome, those Wolf Riders were shredded. The Boar Boyz did a better job of getting stuck in.

-The Reiksguard and Rifle Knights were awesome. Shame that Goblin shaman pwned them with that gorgeous magic spell.

-DEMIGRYPH KNIGHTS!!! Those Boar Boyz were doomed the moment they hit the lines.

-The epic clash of the battlelines was absolutely EPIC! Orcs leaping into battle, the Empire lines just barely holding, and when those Trolls hit that line and smashed through it like kindling...

-Deathclaw vs Wyvern. Glorious, and when the dragon died and smashed to the ground...

-And then the other Wyvern smashes into the gunner lines and starts tearing them apart, the monstrous creatures in this game are fantastic looking.

-Heroes enter the field; love that Witch Hunters are useable. Warriors Priests are also very nice,

-The Luminark looks brilliant. One shot = Dead Giant.

-The Foot of Gork looked brilliant, and illustrates the folly of keeping all your heavy units close to each other.

-ARACHNAROK!! That thing ripped through the state troopers.

-Giants look pretty impressive, liking the sense of them as line breakers.

-Asteroid hails... This game is going to be incredible. :grin:


LotN


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I wonder if there going to limit how many big toys you can have, or if magic is the balance against creating Panzer divisions or army's of nothing but giants or trolls.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say you could, technically, but the price of trying to make that kind of army would cost ridiculous amounts of in game currency and would be very difficult to try and retrain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup.

As for online, the battles are fairly similar to warhammer as it is already, with a set number of points available.

In the campaign, it is balanced by needing to research the relevant high tier buildings (~50ish for each top tier), money (not just the initial cost, but upkeep as well, roughly 1/5th of that units cost each phase) and resources (the high tier buildings require things like access to glass, silk, iron, olive oil etc. This maybe taken further with such super units, to being settlement specific).

There may or may not be a limit, Wyverns as we can see have 2 available, but if this is a Warlord/General, that might mean it is for 3 different armies allied. I think it has been said by CA that you can (if you wish) build an army of 20 steam tanks by the time of black fire pass (bearing in mind that in this game, time doesn't pass in the sense we are used to).


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Ye that's another thing, I wonder what the generals will be like. After all Grimgor was supposedly on fight during that battle while their was just another warboss on the wyvan (flying thing). I would have thought your top generals would be on your super beasts while the other no names generals ride horseback ( or the equivalent) or walk on foot.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

They're being true to the source material. Grimgor has always fought on foot on the tabletop so that's how he is in the game. He's still probably tougher then a regular warboss with a wyvern.

There are lots of examples of armies 'top' generals in WHFB not being on their races biggest mounts. Prince Tyrion, Vlad and Mannfred Von Carstein (pre rise of Nagash), Archaon, I'm sure there are more but I'm not familiar enough with a lot of the armies to name their characters off the top of my head.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Irish Commissar said:


> Ye that's another thing, I wonder what the generals will be like. After all Grimgor was supposedly on fight during that battle while their was just another warboss on the wyvan (flying thing). I would have thought your top generals would be on your super beasts while the other no names generals ride horseback ( or the equivalent) or walk on foot.


Ye, as said above, Grimgor is a Black Orc and fights on foot with the few Immortulz who survived. By the size of the unit, and that they have area of effect attacks, it seems like that they are basically Trolls, trading the downsides of large model size in exchange for not having vomit attacks (or fear aura in the games).

From the damage done by the knockbacks, they obliterated the Empire line like the trolls did, whereas the orc boyz were 'average'.

In regards to Mannfred, he is shown in the reveal trailer to be riding a Zombie Dragon, which is novel.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

That's is true, I suppose not everyone rides mounts. Another question, do you think the main characters can be insta-killed by big weapons or will they just get knocked back and suffer some damage. Like if you shot a cannon at them, just like in normal fantasy?


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Also from total wars latest video they were talking about warrior priests. Apparently you can recruit them and they can join your army and help you spread the religion around while you move, but then during battle they can give your army buffs and even use offensive powers that can kill enemy units, all there on their youtube channel.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fIfhjBvwZc
First half of the video, talks about the warrior priests.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Irish Commissar said:


> That's is true, I suppose not everyone rides mounts. Another question, do you think the main characters can be insta-killed by big weapons or will they just get knocked back and suffer some damage. Like if you shot a cannon at them, just like in normal fantasy?


Depends. If you're anything in Warhammer, you have a Ward Save, and at least a 4+, which gives attacks a 50% chance to do nothing. Cannons in Warhammer games have been powerful, but it's not until late game that they get very good, when they get access to accuracy improving researches, accuracy improving buildings, accuracy improving general/army skills and veterancy levels, which means that they can just eliminate enemy units with ease.

In Rome 2, Roman Giant Ballista were incredibly accurate, and as consequence (in conjunction with the fact that there 4 in a unit, lots of ammunition, relatively fast firing, and enemy units regularly blobbed up into moss pits when moving) meant that you'd regularly leave a battle without about 900 kills caused by up to 4 units of 4 Ballista, which is pretty easy mode when assaulting non walled settlements. 

In Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai, Armstrong Guns had the same effect (but with the thin spread out lines, it was slightly less damaging.

Roll on Attila, and artillery units are barely useable until the late game, which is what I imagine will happen here. After all, cannons are probably a late tier unit, maybe recruitable from a single settlement only. Spamming them in a noob box in campaign is going to see you probably win, but be bored by it (and be at risk of a fast moving flying unit like one of the flying units, or hidden units ambushing you after advancing hidden in terrain, or even just massed cavalry charging you, or finally ambush deployment).


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkCHmEoHZVE

What a teasing dwarf teaser

Looks to me like gyrocopters are in the game, along with engineers and possibly underground battle maps?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Do we have a list of confirmed races?


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Do we have a list of confirmed races?


Just Dwarves, Vampire Counts, Empire, and Orcs. I think CA hinted at their being multiple factions within each race though. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Ye apparently there will be three stand alone games which will include 4 major factions in each, but when added together they create a large game supposedly.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S69sIifVvlY

A look at the the Dwarfs hammer and axe models. Really like how these guys look. They look like how proper Dwarfs should look like, very heavily armoured. Also I love how they got across the vast wealth of the dwarfs because of their mines, making their weapons look very flashy with different gems and metals was a nice touch.


----------

